# [Siemens TK54001] Reassembly, timing wheel



## toffie (Feb 1, 2016)

Hey all,

First post here







and I need your help!

The background.. We have a Siemens TK54001 Surpresso Compact which worked flawlessly for a couple of years, then all of a sudden we got an error where it couldn't identify that the tray in the bottom was inserted. We called Siemens and they explained that it was the switch in the back that had went bad. The fix would cost around £200.. Nope! Buying a switch here in Sweden would cost about £20, much better but.. Nope!

Instead I bought 5 for around £2 off eBay, perfect!

So I got it working again, but then after 2-3 months it started acting weird again, it wouldn't run its whole cycle with the brewing unit, so we called Siemens again and this time they didn't want to say what the problem was, only that it needed service and it would cost at least £200 this time. So.. we bought a new machine! A new machine only cost about £100 more, so why service a machine that would probably cost more than a new?

But, I kept the machine and took it apart, started cleaning it.. The problem was not coffee though, I suspect that it is the lubricant that has gone bad.. I then put the machine away until a later date.. today..

However, when I first dismantled the machine I took the timing wheel and assembly apart, mostly because I thought it was the way to get the brewing unit out as it was stuck and I couldn't get it out the regular way.. So I got the brewing unit out but then I found out that the timing assembly was.. a timing assembly! Doh!

So, I lost the the timing and now I'm not really sure how these parts should be positioned and thats why I'm writing this thread, hoping that someone either has some sort of assembly/service manual for the timing assembly or perhaps has a machine in which they could take a photo behind the brewing unit on the white claw wheel which is one part of the timing assembly..

And perhaps if possible, perhaps a photo on the inside of the left panel, like the following photo, so I could see how the timing wheel is pointed in idle mode. Please note that the photo below is from my machine as it is assembled right now and that it is probably not correct. Hence the reason I'm asking for a photo from a working machine, or a machine that has a timing assembly that has not been disassembled.

Anyone who could help me out? I've tried Siemens a couple of times but they just throw away my emails and refuse to say anything on telephone









Thanks in advance!!

Here is the photo of the, probably wrong orientation of the timing wheel, but just to show what I need a photo of.









(Please excuse the dust, it has been sitting on the floor for around 1,5 year.. I'm in the process of cleaning it all up







)


----------



## gr97bis (May 10, 2018)

hello, i'm a ne user, with the same problem I guess. Have you found a solution ? I'd like to discuss a little bit with you. Thanks.


----------

